# How to Back Up Kindle for iPad Content?



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a first generation iPad and the Kindle for iPad app on it. I use two Amazon accounts for Kindle books: one of my own and one I share with Mr. 007 and my dad. Apparently I downloaded some books from Mr. 007's account and then deregistered from there, registered into my own account with the content from Mr. 007's account still on it. (This was allowed previously but not now?) It's been a while since I used this app, but now when I go to deregister from my account I get a warning that I'll lose all my content. I don't want to lose the books I downloaded from Mr. 007's account, so, can I back them up on my iPad and still have them when I deregister?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Mot likely you will lose them. You might try saving them to your computer with Calibre and then redownloading them. Usually books have to be on one account for each device.  One last thought is if you want to read one of the books off of the second account would be to just borrow them when you want to re read them. Just a thought.


----------

